# Gentoo Server als "partition" in Windows einbinden

## Viperb0y

Hallo,

kann ich meinen Gentoo Server als eine art "Partition" in Windows einbinden?

Wäre cool wenn es da eine möglichkeit gibt.

P.S. Der Server ist extern.. also Internet und nicht im lokalen Netzwerk  :Smile: 

----------

## Anarcho

Möglich wäre z.B. VPN Tunnel per OpenVPN und dann Samba dadrüber.

----------

## Viperb0y

Hallo,

 *Anarcho wrote:*   

> Möglich wäre z.B. VPN Tunnel per OpenVPN und dann Samba dadrüber.

 

klingt gut.. nur leider hab ich davon nicht viel Ahnung, evtl. könntest du es etwas näher beschreiben oder hast sogar ein tutorial  :Smile: . Ich such mal bei Google.

----------

## Evildad

Was genau willst Du denn machen? Evtl. geht das was Du haben willst auch einfacher.

----------

## Dragonix

Über FTP sollte aber auch gehen.

Persönlich würde ich dir aber eher zu VPN raten - verschlüsseltes FTP kann m.e. durchaus knifflig werden (wobei ich kein System / Netzwerk / * Administrator bin, also hab ich damit nur normale User Erfahrung  :Wink: ). Mit VPN lassen sich auch andere tolle Sachen machen!

Danach hab ich meinen VPN Server eingerichtet (als grobe Leitfäden):

http://de.gentoo-wiki.com/Openvpn

http://openvpn.net/index.php/documentation/howto.html

Zu samba gibts ja genug im Netz (bei net interface halt dann das VPN device eintragen.. kommt da dann das hint, was hinter /etc/init.d/net. steht,  oder tun0?).

----------

## manuels

sshfs ist auch eine schoene sache, wenn man kein VPN aufsetzen moechte.

----------

## Viperb0y

Hallo,

 *Dragonix wrote:*   

> Über FTP sollte aber auch gehen.
> 
> Persönlich würde ich dir aber eher zu VPN raten - verschlüsseltes FTP kann m.e. durchaus knifflig werden (wobei ich kein System / Netzwerk / * Administrator bin, also hab ich damit nur normale User Erfahrung ). Mit VPN lassen sich auch andere tolle Sachen machen!
> 
> Danach hab ich meinen VPN Server eingerichtet (als grobe Leitfäden):
> ...

 

Ich les mir das mal durch und probiere das aus  :Smile: .

 *manuels wrote:*   

> sshfs ist auch eine schoene sache, wenn man kein VPN aufsetzen moechte.

 

sshfs wäre praktisch.. aber das läuft nicht unter Windows oder?

EDIT: http://www.magnetk.com/sftpdrive/ <-- Das habe ich gerade gefunden, das kostet leider Geld  :Sad: .

----------

## schmidicom

Das hier könnte dir eventuell auch weiterhelfen:

Windows Services for UNIX

http://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/interopmigration/bb380242.aspx

Damit ist es dem Windows möglich auf NFS freigaben zuzugreifen so würdest du kein Samba, VPN, FTP oder ähnliches brauchen.

Das Softwarepaket ist zwar kostenlos aber leider nicht auf Deutsch erhältlich und die Handhabung ist auch nicht ganz so einfach. Aber wenn man den dreh mal raus hat funktioniert es einwandfrei, stellen weise sogar besser/stabiler als SMB (Samba).   :Wink: 

Damit solltest du in der Lager sein eine normale NFS Freigabe bei deinem Gentoo Server als Laufwerk im Arbeitsplatz unter Windows einzubinden.

----------

## Anarcho

 *schmidicom wrote:*   

> Das hier könnte dir eventuell auch weiterhelfen:
> 
> Windows Services for UNIX
> 
> http://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/interopmigration/bb380242.aspx
> ...

 

Soso,

NFS übers Internet ohne VPN? Sodass der Server im Prinzip NFS für alle öffnen muss? Wohl keine sooo gute Idee, oder? Natürlich könnte man auch NFS über VPN Tunneln.

----------

## schmidicom

 *Anarcho wrote:*   

>  *schmidicom wrote:*   Das hier könnte dir eventuell auch weiterhelfen:
> 
> Windows Services for UNIX
> 
> http://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/interopmigration/bb380242.aspx
> ...

 

Ich habe nur gesagt das es bei NFS auch ohne VPN funktioniert im gegensatz zu SMB, ob man das dann auch so machen will ist jedem selber überlassen.   :Laughing: 

----------

## Anarcho

 *schmidicom wrote:*   

>  *Anarcho wrote:*    *schmidicom wrote:*   Das hier könnte dir eventuell auch weiterhelfen:
> 
> Windows Services for UNIX
> 
> http://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/interopmigration/bb380242.aspx
> ...

 

Und wieso sollte SMB nicht ohne VPN funktionieren?

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

 *Anarcho wrote:*   

> Und wieso sollte SMB nicht ohne VPN funktionieren?

 

Weil es per default udp nutzt und das meistens "per default" geblockt wird? Gut, man kann smb über TCP laufen lassen und router auch umkonfigurieren...

Just my 2 Cents

----------

## Anarcho

 *STiGMaTa_ch wrote:*   

>  *Anarcho wrote:*   Und wieso sollte SMB nicht ohne VPN funktionieren? 
> 
> Weil es per default udp nutzt und das meistens "per default" geblockt wird? Gut, man kann smb über TCP laufen lassen und router auch umkonfigurieren...
> 
> Just my 2 Cents

 

Bei wem genau wird UDP geblockt? Wäre nämlich sehr schade, da z.B. auch DNS über UDP läuft...

----------

## bbgermany

 *Anarcho wrote:*   

>  *STiGMaTa_ch wrote:*    *Anarcho wrote:*   Und wieso sollte SMB nicht ohne VPN funktionieren? 
> 
> Weil es per default udp nutzt und das meistens "per default" geblockt wird? Gut, man kann smb über TCP laufen lassen und router auch umkonfigurieren...
> 
> Just my 2 Cents 
> ...

 

Wohl eher nicht UDP komplett, sondern eher udp/137-139.

SMB ohne VPN zu machen ist ja schon strafbar ansich, aber vielleicht kann man auch iSCSI + VPN + ext3-fs-Treiber für Windows nutzen  :Smile: 

MfG. Stefan

----------

## Anarcho

 *bbgermany wrote:*   

> SMB ohne VPN zu machen ist ja schon strafbar

 

Das will ich ja garnicht abstreiten. War ja auch mein erster Vorschlag.

iSCSI wäre natürlich technisch die interessanteste Lösung.

----------

